# >>>



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's annoying when people simply copy and psate the jokes from their emails into a post without removing all the this shite first >>>

>>>so that
>>>you end up with 
>>>text all over the pla

>>>ce and stupid word breaks 
>>>because they were
>>>too lazy to delete
>>>all the forwarding

......................

>>>arrows.

It boils my piss when people do it with emails that they just forward on too. Grrrr.

>>>
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
The contents of this post are not meant to be read by anyone other than the intended recipient. Although that makes no fucking difference does it? I mean who the fuck ever even bothers to read all this pap down here? No one that's who. It's pointless even putting it there. THe only purpose it ever serves is to annoy people like me who have to scroll past another lot of useless nonsense for each and every person that simply forwarded on the email and couldn't be arsed to remove all the shite from the other 20 people that received it and sent it on before they even got it.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> It boils my piss


eugh


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

>>>HEAR HEAR!!!!!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I thought you were gonna talk about chevrons mounted the wrong way!!>>>

I hate e-mails sent to masses and sent to me cos it takes a decade to realise its a shit mail before you delete it.


----------

